# Webseite soll sich "selbst aktualisieren" (Browser-Cache)?



## Margit_ (20. April 2011)

Liebe Leute,

habe eine Webseite, auf der ich alle paar Tage den Punkt "Aktuell" ergänze. Leider datet sich der Browser des Benutzers (der vorkurzem auf meiner Seite gesurft hat) aber nicht automatisch ab, und so sehen die meisten Leute noch immer die "alte" Seite an.

Natürlich kann ich dem Benutzer nicht zumuten, bei jedem Besuch "F5" zu drücken bzw. weiß der User ja gar nichts von seinem "Unglück" - dass eben die Seite schon wieder viel mehr neue Info enthält, als ihm der Browserchache (oder was auch immer) vorenthält.

*Nun meine Frage: Kann ich das irgendwie beim Erstellen der Seite "mit einbauen", dass sich die "Aktuell"-Seite für den Benutzer jedesmal ganz neu laden soll o. Ä....?*
(Bitte in jedem Fall "deppensicher" erklären, ich benutze Dreamweaver 4 von anno 1998 und hab' keine Ahnung bezüglich html oder sonstwas!)

Wäre dankbar für Eure Tipps,
liebe Grüße & Danke,

Margit

PS: @Mods: Bitte verschieben, falls in diesem Unterforum unpassend, danke.


----------



## tombe (20. April 2011)

Dazu wirst du wohl in die HTML Ansicht von DW wechseln und diese Zeile in den header-Bereich eintragen müssen:


```
<meta http-equiv="expires" content="0">
```

Mehr dazu findest du hier.


----------



## Margit_ (23. April 2011)

Lieber tombe,
vielen Dank für Deine Antwort - ich werde mich über Ostern daran versuchen und melde mich dann wieder.
Beste Grüße einstweilen,
Margit


----------



## Margit_ (6. Juli 2011)

Lieber tombe,

nochmal kurz genauer nachgefragt:
Bei meiner "Aktuell"-Seite sieht es nun so aus (Ausschnitt von ganz oben nach unten):

```
<html>
<head>
<title>Aktuelles</title>
<meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; charset=iso-8859-1">
<script language="JavaScript">
<!--
function MM_preloadImages() { //v3.0
  var d=document; if(d.images){ if(!d.MM_p) d.MM_p=new Array();
    var i,j=d.MM_p.length,a=MM_preloadImages.arguments; for(i=0; i<a.length; i++)
    if (a[i].indexOf("#")!=0){ d.MM_p[j]=new Image; d.MM_p[j++].src=a[i];}}
```

...und sollte dann, lt. Deiner Anleitung, so aussehen, nicht?


```
<html>
<head>
<meta http-equiv="expires" content="0">
<title>Aktuelles</title>
<meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; charset=iso-8859-1">
<script language="JavaScript">
<!--
function MM_preloadImages() { //v3.0
  var d=document; if(d.images){ if(!d.MM_p) d.MM_p=new Array();
    var i,j=d.MM_p.length,a=MM_preloadImages.arguments; for(i=0; i<a.length; i++)
    if (a[i].indexOf("#")!=0){ d.MM_p[j]=new Image; d.MM_p[j++].src=a[i];}}
```

Und nun dazu noch eine Frage: Diese "Aktuell"-Seite (und auch die Menüpunkte/Anfangsseiten) ändern sich ca. wöchentlich, weil ich was ergänze.

Der Rest der Webseite bleibt eigentlich gleich. Würdest Du das dann überall bei den Seiten machen, die regelmäßig aktualisiert werden, und bei den anderen nicht?

Ich darf Dir per PN einen Link zu meiner Webseite schicken? (Noch hab' ich den Code NICHT eingefügt)

Vielen Dank, liebe Grüße,

Margit


----------



## Momo95 (8. Juli 2011)

du könntest auch noch das einfügen:

```
<meta http-equiv="pragma" content="no-cache">
<meta http-equiv="cache-control" content="no-cache">
```


----------



## Margit_ (3. Dezember 2011)

Lieber Momo95, lieber Tombe,

nun endlich bin ich wieder zum Webseiteneinrichten gekommen, und habe eingetragen, was Ihr beide vorgeschlagen habt. Leider funktioniert es nicht.

So sieht das aus:

```
<html>
<head>
<meta http-equiv="expires" content="0">
<meta http-equiv="pragma" content="no-cache">
<meta http-equiv="cache-control" content="no-cache">
<title>Margit &middot; Aktuelles</title>
<meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; charset=iso-8859-1">
<script language="JavaScript">
<!--
function MM_preloadImages() { //v3.0
  var d=document; if(d.images){ if(!d.MM_p) d.MM_p=new Array();
    var i,j=d.MM_p.length,a=MM_preloadImages.arguments; for(i=0; i<a.length; i++)
    if (a[i].indexOf("#")!=0){ d.MM_p[j]=new Image; d.MM_p[j++].src=a[i];}}
.
.
.
```

Hab' ich was falsch gemacht...?

Danke nochmal und liebe Grüße,

Margit


----------



## tombe (5. Dezember 2011)

Also die Angaben sind so wie ich es sehe richtig.
Das Problem das du jetzt vielleicht hast ist, das der Browser diese Angaben noch nicht hat weil er eben noch die "alte Seite" im Cache stehen hat!?


----------



## Margit_ (29. Dezember 2011)

Aha. Ok!
Vielen Dank für die nochmalige Antwort und liebe Grüße und "Prosit Neujahr!"


----------

